# I EFFed up baddddd.



## ERandICU-RN (Mar 14, 2020)

So I never thought there would be a toilet paper crisis. We always just buy to when we’re about out. I thought that I’d have plenty but realized that me and my girl are down to half a roll...we’re screwed. Nobody is gonna have any tp...


----------



## white ape (Mar 14, 2020)

Amazon is even sold out. you should have read the state of emergency thread. Everyone there has vowed to use hands and leaves.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 14, 2020)

I don't know if you are serious or not but there are thousands of cases at local walmarts and everywhere else here in the midwest


----------



## white ape (Mar 14, 2020)

dude. every store in Denver that myself or wife went to was bare shelves


----------



## ERandICU-RN (Mar 14, 2020)

Oh I’m dead ass serious. I went to three different stores.


----------



## Spongy (Mar 14, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> I don't know if you are serious or not but there are thousands of cases at local walmarts and everywhere else here in the midwest



Not sure what city you're in, but we are wiped out in my neck of the midwestern woods.


----------



## Jin (Mar 14, 2020)

What are you? Royalty?

use your hand and some water like every other surf in India. The nerve!

OP- you still working as a nurse currently?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 14, 2020)

Spongy said:


> Not sure what city you're in, but we are wiped out in my neck of the midwestern woods.


Im going to try to go to Walmart tomorrow and take some pics and probably upset people out there lol.


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 14, 2020)

Toilet paper will be currency in the apocalypse


----------



## simplesteve (Mar 14, 2020)

Like I said yesterday I found one store with toilet paper and stocked up. Ridiculous.


----------



## simplesteve (Mar 14, 2020)

Spongy said:


> Not sure what city you're in, but we are wiped out in my neck of the midwestern woods.



We got people coming up from Minneapolis looking for toilet paper and other things .. that's over two hours from here.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 14, 2020)

I think it’s time to revive the bidet thread


----------



## ERandICU-RN (Mar 14, 2020)

Jin, unfortunately no. My license is suspended until I can save up 30k. I’m building swimming pools in the meantime.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 14, 2020)

Costco just delivered to us today, not only was the store out but their warehouse last week.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 14, 2020)

My bidet will be here Sunday


----------



## bvs (Mar 14, 2020)

There has literally been brawls in supermarkets over toilet paper where I live


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 14, 2020)

no idea what part of the Midwest your in but in my part this is a pic my wife sent me earlier. Guys from my work went to sams and Walmart On lunch today same shit... meds toilet paper hand sanitizer baby food all that shit is gone... grocery stores packed they better not close down my gym or I will be super pissed off.


----------



## ERandICU-RN (Mar 14, 2020)

Thank god my girl just stole a couple rolls from work lol she’s a bar tender at holiday inn


----------



## CJ (Mar 14, 2020)

ERandICU-RN said:


> Thank god my girl just stole a couple rolls from work lol she’s a bar tender at holiday inn



Was going to suggest this. :32 (20):

Or napkins from Dunkin's or McD's.


----------



## Boytoy (Mar 14, 2020)

ERandICU-RN said:


> Oh I’m dead ass serious. I went to three different stores.




Dirty ass serious!!


----------



## Beserker (Mar 14, 2020)

You’d think COVID-19’s worst side effect is explosive diarrhea... god forbid a virus of that magnitude ever happens.


----------



## Viduus (Mar 14, 2020)

I am never going to apologize for being a crazy Prepper again.

infact... I may just sleep on a bed of quiltern northern today...

On a serious note... five hundred rounds of 556 and 12 pack of some solid two-ply is yours...


----------



## CJ (Mar 14, 2020)

You can pry my Charmin' from my cold dead hands!!!

I'm a proud NTPA member. :32 (20):


----------



## Viduus (Mar 14, 2020)

California just banned the use of more then four sheets...


----------



## Utm18 (Mar 14, 2020)

Assholes around here are going into restaurants,  gas stations and stealing to paper out the dispensers in the restrooms.........smfh


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 14, 2020)

News media: It’s the end of the world!!!

Average person: oh sh$t! What will I wipe my ass with!!!!


----------



## ERandICU-RN (Mar 14, 2020)

Viduus said:


> I am never going to apologize for being a crazy Prepper again.
> 
> infact... I may just sleep on a bed of quiltern northern today...
> 
> On a serious note... five hundred rounds of 556 and 12 pack of some solid two-ply is yours...



i wonder how easy adoption is in a national state of emergency?


----------



## The Tater (Mar 14, 2020)

Office Depot has toilet paper...


----------



## German89 (Mar 14, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> I don't know if you are serious or not but there are thousands of cases at local walmarts and everywhere else here in the midwest



Better pick some up and make a profit


----------



## Seeker (Mar 14, 2020)

Lol people are a trip.  I have my normal supply of toilet paper. Which is usually a month supply. I also have a back yard and a garden hose. Its actually refreshing getting a cold blast of water up my anal


----------



## simplesteve (Mar 14, 2020)

Ain't no way in damn hell I'm going to turn the garden hose on my ass in the middle of winter.


----------



## DNW (Mar 14, 2020)

simplesteve said:


> Ain't no way in damn hell I'm going to turn the garden hose on my ass in the middle of winter.



At least youd know what it's like chewing 'Five' gum


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 14, 2020)

Well, its official it has spread to my neck of the woods. I went to 3 different stores and while I did find a few 4 packs of toilet paper at the Dollar General Store, the other 2 Walmarts were completely empty.


I did speak to a manager at one of the Walmarts and he told me that they are expecting a truckload of toilet paper on Monday but it will likely be out of stock by the end of the day lol.

I have a month or two worth at my house as I always buy a big pack at Sams Club. I can't imagine that these sheep will continue to take all of the TP. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## MotorCityMuscleZ (Mar 15, 2020)

Funny you mention Amazon, I had up until maybe about this time last year , had a subscription service @ Amazon for "tubeless" ( no cardboard roll in the middle TP) the. & It just kept piling up, so i cancelled.

That , and a few redundant items. 

Few supps I still get tho.
 So, needless to say I believe I've git toilet paper for at least another year+. Lol..

& Sorry, Def not trying to rub it in..

Serious shit here, but they're blowing it all out of proportion for sure.




white ape said:


> Amazon is even sold out. you should have read the state of emergency thread. Everyone there has vowed to use hands and leaves.


----------



## SHRUGS (Mar 15, 2020)

Wipe with a bath towel and throw it in the damn wash machine pretty simple. Also get rid of some old tshirts rip em in pieces and after use throw em in the burn barrel outside no biggie.
!S!


----------



## German89 (Mar 15, 2020)

shall we invest in tp stock.. Apparently it's gone up 12%


----------



## MS1605 (Mar 15, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> I don't know if you are serious or not but there are thousands of cases at local walmarts and everywhere else here in the midwest



No idea where your from but im 5 minutes south of the chicago boarder and EVERY store, jewel, food for less, walmart, target, they are all empty. Very little food and definitely no TP, hand sanitizer, nothing like that. Imnoretty stocked up so im just rocking away on my chair with the Ak on my right and the shotgun on my left waiting for someone to act a fool. People are getting crazy...


----------

